# Expressing specific date of month



## NewKidOnTheBlock

Hello guys, I just joined in and am not very efficient with 'post new tread' or 'reply' so I have chosen a discussion which is in relation to the date...I hope you'll forgive me for this intrusion.  I have a question concerning the date: in English we say : what is the day today ? (or I presume we say that, I'm not English myself) but in Greek, if you wanted to say 'we are the 7th of June' would you say 'Σήμερα είναι η εβδόη Ιουνιου' or 'Είμαστε η εβδόη Ιουνιου?
Thank you all in advance, and have a good Sunday!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σου, NewKid, εδώ είμαι. Στην Αργεντινή. Είμαι καινούργιος σαν κι εσένα. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το σύστημα του Φόρουμ. Έτσι δεν είναι;
Πρέπει να πω κάτι όσον αφορά την φράση που έγραψες. Είναι 'Έβδομη Ιουνίου' και όχι 'Έβδοη Ιουνίου'. Το επίθετο δεν είναι σωστό. Πρόσεχε... Όσον αφορά την έκφραση ημερομηνίας, έχω μόλις ρωτήσει μια φίλη που ζει στην Ελλάδα. Θα σου το πω σύντομα!


----------



## ireney

Hello NKOTB 

_If_ we were to use the format of "we are on the 7th of June" we would say either "Σήμερα είναι η εβδόμη Ιουνίου" (today it's the 7th of June) or we could indeed say "Είμαστε στην εβδόμη (του) Ιουνίου". However both are not used in Greek. If someone asked "what is the date today"?" the answer would be  "εφτά Ιουνίου/Ιούνη" or, if the month is taken as given (that is, if we take it as given that the person knows the month we are in but not the actual date) "εφτά του μηνός".


----------



## NewKidOnTheBlock

Thank you both Nahuel (and thanks for you warm words of welcome!) and Ireney, for pointing out to me that "εφτά του μηνός" is the correct answer! I do like the Jerome K Jerome quote as well.


----------



## Helleno File

Similarly "What date is it?" is Πόσες του μήν*ος *είναι; only enquiring after the number not the month. The old genitive form confused me for a while - is μήνα ever used? Alternatively  Τι μέρα  έχουμε asks for number and month. Greek native speakers please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bearded

Helleno File said:


> mìnos ...The old genitive form confused me


Hi
I understand that the ''old genitive form'' is  me:nòs (stress on o micron, not on e:ta/ita).


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Τι μέρα  έχουμε asks for number and month. Greek native speakers please correct me if I'm wrong.


-Τι μέρα έχουμε σήμερα;
-Κυριακή.

-Πόσο έχουμε σήμερα;
-18 (Νοεμβρίου)


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Hi
> I understand that the ''old genitive form'' is  me:nòs (stress on o micron, not on e:ta/ita).


Yes,  we say /minός/ μηνός


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Bearded and Perseas. What hope is there for us learners?!


----------

